# Tattoos in remembrance of lost furry friends. Do you have one?



## kaylan (Mar 1, 2012)

I did see that there have been threads in the past on this topic. But I thought Id make a new one and see if anyone has some ink they would like to show off.

I am a tattoo fan, and have a couple and thought it would be a nice way to always have a reminder thats always with me, of my soon to be gone kitty kat.

Please share your thoughts or any tattoos youve seen or had done yourself.

Thanks.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't have tattoos but if done by a good artist they can be cool. I have 2 friends who have had their dogs who passed tattooed as a remembrance and both are excellent


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I haven't felt a need to do anything like this. I've never needed a reminder for any of my heart animals.... I could never forget them or the times they brought me joy.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I have considered a 'bracelet' of delicate pawprints and hearts...
Sharon


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I don't have any tattoos, but I considered one to memorialize my pets. My problem is that so many pets have gone to the Bridge. I like the bracelet idea, Sharon. Maybe an anklet would be nice.


----------

